# remodel and new stove pics



## mtcates (Oct 16, 2010)

Here are the before, during and after pictures of my fireplace remodel.  Pictured is my old englander that my father heated this house with for 33 years. It was by far not the safest  setup.  I have used this stove for 3 years now since purchasing this house from my dad. I wanted a more attractive, safer, and more efficient setup. I lowered the hearth and firebox floor about 9 inches so I could install the new stove comfortably in the firebox.  I rock faced the brick around the fireplace and put a new layer of firebrick over the old cracked and black firebrick. The mantel is rock also.  I feel better knowing the mantel is not wood anymore.  New englander 30 installed inside the fireplace.  I installed an electrical outlet in the fireplace floor to run the stove blower. The outlet is wired to a wall dimmer switch to control the speed of the fan.  Now its time to install hardwood floors on the entire bottom floor of the house.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice looking install. A job well done.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 16, 2010)

That came out real nice. 
The Englander belongs .......right there!


----------



## fredarm (Oct 16, 2010)

Now you just need a piece of black pipe around the end of the liner to complete the look.  Nice job!


----------



## webbie (Oct 16, 2010)

A-1


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 16, 2010)

Very well done. looks very sharp!

How do you like the new Englander?


----------



## argus66 (Oct 17, 2010)

ill say looks great.


----------



## mtcates (Oct 17, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Very well done. looks very sharp!
> 
> How do you like the new Englander?



So far I love the new stove.  It is a heat monster.  Got to be careful with the fuel load.  Im starting small and working up. It will hold 400 degrees for about 3 hours on two medium size splits. A full load will have to be large splits and stacked east to west or I could easily over fire it.  I need to fabricate a shut off valve for the secondary air just in case of an over fire.  I don't want to put in a pipe damper.  A wad of aluminum foil stuffed in the secondary air intake would make a good shutoff valve in case of emergency.


----------



## ct_administrator (Oct 17, 2010)

Holy Cow I didn't expect to see that,  That looks awesome 

I'm really impressed and jealous.


----------



## begreen (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow, what a difference. Nice job! You certainly get the most out of your stoves and treat them well. That old Englander looks like it could go another 30 years, but it's probably better for it to go in the Englander Hall of Fame museum.


----------



## f3cbboy (Oct 17, 2010)

wow that really looks great!  mantel came out awesome!


----------



## mtcates (Oct 17, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Wow, what a difference. Nice job! You certainly get the most out of your stoves and treat them well. That old Englander looks like it could go another 30 years, but it's probably better for it to go in the Englander Hall of Fame museum.



My dad bought that old Englander when I was 8 years old.  It heated this house for 33 winters.  I have owned this house for 3 years now and I used that old stove also.  There is no heat at all in this house except the wood stove.  Last year was a colder than usual winter as most people in the US experienced.  I went through 5 cords of Oak last year.  The top of that old stove turned red over a dozen times last year alone.  What's that, about 900 degrees stovetop temperature?  I'm not going to retire it though.  I've got a 1800 square foot insulated shop that it's going in in the near future.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 17, 2010)

Wicked nice job on that hearth and stove install!

Ray


----------



## Todd (Oct 18, 2010)

Hearth stoves rule! Great job!


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Oct 18, 2010)

Great job on the stone! Love the look. Nice stove, too.

~Rose


----------



## FireAnt (Oct 18, 2010)

That looks FANTASTIC! 

My wife just walked by and said "WOW that looks great".


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 19, 2010)

Beautiful install . . . quite the difference betweeen the before and after pics.


----------



## bill*67 (Oct 24, 2010)

i'm impressed with the work so far, would like to see picts. after the new floor is installed! ;-)


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Oct 30, 2010)

this is almost exactly what I intend to do. Nicely done.


----------



## struggle (Oct 30, 2010)

That is the only one I have ever seen with diamond plate above it. It has a very nice clean finished look to it with that.


----------



## mtcates (Oct 30, 2010)

struggle said:
			
		

> That is the only one I have ever seen with diamond plate above it. It has a very nice clean finished look to it with that.


I thought the diamond plate looked good myself.  It matches my stainless steel liner.  I put R30 fiberglass insulation over the top of the plate so it would keep all of the heat in the house.  I also stuffed insulation between the flue tiles and the stainless liner at the top of the chimney.  With the stove blower running the aluminum plate only gets warm to the touch with a stove top temperature of 500.


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice looking install! :cheese:


----------



## Don Jackson (Nov 10, 2010)

This job looks fantastic. A real plus for buying an Englander stove.

Don Jackson Remington Magnum/Ultramag


----------



## Xena (Nov 14, 2010)

Super sweet looking setup!


----------



## Renovation (Nov 25, 2010)

Simply lovely.  Lots of nice details like the tilted diamond-plate baffle.  Sweet!  Where did you get that?  And what is the stone for the front hearth, and where's it from?


----------



## nojo (Dec 3, 2010)

That looks amazing. Great job. I really like the stone i looks great. Myabe would have flagstoned the hearth plate in front though. Still super sweet! Hows she heating?


----------



## nojo (Dec 3, 2010)

mtcates said:
			
		

> .  I don't want to put in a pipe damper.  A wad of aluminum foil stuffed in the secondary air intake would make a good shutoff valve in case of emergency.



You could fabricate a flat magnet attached to a rod that sits in front for the secondary intake. Upon over-fire just push it over the hole.. Ash pan might be in the way though.


----------



## mtcates (Dec 4, 2010)

RenovationGeorge said:
			
		

> Simply lovely.  Lots of nice details like the tilted diamond-plate baffle.  Sweet!  Where did you get that?  And what is the stone for the front hearth, and where's it from?



The diamond plate was just an idea and it turned out great. I was actually going to use a flat metal plate and paint it black. When looking for the material I came across a sheet of this aluminum diamond plate and thought wow, that would look great, and it would reflect all the radiant heat.  I insulated the top of the plate with R30 fiberglass.   The back of the plate sits on the top of the new layer of brick that was laid over the old.  I intended to go one more layer high and make the block off plate level but the next row of brick would have interfered with the stainless liner so I stopped at that row.  It made a shelf so the plate could sit on top of the last row of brick on the back and the front is attached to the brick lintel with two screws.

I forgot the name of the hearth  stone but it is a sedimentary rock as you can see the layers if you look close. I'll find out where its from and the name if you would like me to.  I had the edges made round so they wouldn't be so fragile.  The stone is porous so I sealed it with the best sealer I could find to protect it from stains.


----------



## mtcates (Dec 4, 2010)

nojo said:
			
		

> That looks amazing. Great job. I really like the stone i looks great. Myabe would have flagstoned the hearth plate in front though. Still super sweet! Hows she heating?



Heating Awesome!  The stove is 80% in the firebox. The brick to both sides of the stove gets to about 250 to 300 degrees with a hot fire. It's some serious thermal mass to help heat after the fire dies down.  The Hearth stone has a rough edge instead of a smooth edge.  I have recently installed bamboo flooring and its going to be an interesting custom trim job to clean up the look.


----------

